# Exhuast noise help



## varsity630 (Mar 25, 2009)

My 05 SER is making a really annoying noise that started back in maybe November but it is still doing it. Its coming from possibly the exhuast @ only 1400, 2400, and 2800rpm's in every single gear the noise completely drowns out the throaty exhaust sound at only those rpm's it sounds terrible any thoughts to what it could be?


----------

